# Enorme soucis, la catastrophe Nokia N95



## Olivier.w (12 Mai 2007)

La grosse galère,

J'ai acheter il y a 2 semaines un Nokia N95 qui vaut 700et je l'ai fais tomber dans les toilettes il y a 2 jours donc il a pris l'eau. Le téléphone ne s'allume plus.

Je suis allé dans un centre agréer Nokia ou il l'ont complètement démonter puis nettoyer et malgré tout il ne s'allume pas.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour le faire réparé ? Je suis près à payer sans problème.


Merci de votre aide car je déprime.

Olivier.
Email : olimac@mac.com
MSN : willimac@hotmail.com


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2007)

Si le centre agréer Nokia et que eux ne peuvent rien faire, je ne vois pas qui d'autre  

Dsl pour toi


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Mai 2007)

Tombé dans les chiottes ? 
Si il y avait du pipi (sel) ou un produit de nettoyage dans l'eau (ions), il s'est retrouvé dans un milieu conducteur et tu as du avoir un court circuit. Si il y a un fusible, il a du sauter, sinon peut ^tre une protection existe intégrée à la batterie, et un changement de batterie devrait être bénéfique. Attention aussi à l'aspect de l'écran: si de l'eau a pénétré dedans... inutile d'aller plus loin...


----------



## Olivier.w (12 Mai 2007)

L'écran n'a pas été touché


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2007)

Lorsqu'un téléphone tombe dans l'eau il ne faut surtout pas essayer de l'allumer , avant qu'il ne soit totalement sec. Sinon c'est la fin irrémédiable du mobile


----------



## yret (15 Mai 2007)

effectivement, il vaut mieux ne pas du tout y toucher le temps du séchage...je crains qu'il ne soit trop tard maintenant... 

finalement, vaut mieux lire aux toilettes...


----------

